# Sehr viele Bienen am Teich, nur leider ertrinken einige davon



## Lilongwe (18. Apr. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab seit es so sonnig und vor allem warm draußen wurde, also schon seit Mitte vorletzter Woche immer Bienen am Teich, manchmal nur 3 manchmal aber bis zu 12 Stück gleichzeitig. Ohne Bienen ist der Teich tagsüber nie wirklich. 
Das macht ja eigentlich auch nichts, nur leider finde ich jeden Tag ein paar tote Bienen im Pflanzenbeet, offensichtlich ertrunken. 
Kann jemand mir sagen, wo die alle herkommen und was sie an meinen Blütenlosen Sumpfpflanzen finden? Ist doch nicht normal dass ständig welche da sind, das war früher nicht so.

Bis Dann,

Michael


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sehr viele Bienen am Teich, nur leider ertrinken einige davon*

Hallo Michael.

Frag mal in der Nachbarschaft, ob jemand ein oder mehrere Bienenvölker sein eigen nennt... er soll ihnen eine flache Wasserschale, am besten mit einem Stück Holz oder einem Berg Sand in der Mitte hinstellen.

Bei uns am alten Teich war auch immer reger Flugverkehr. In der Nachbarschaft gab/gibt? es einen Imker.
Die Bienen haben am Rand (feuchter Sand mit sanftem Übergang ins Wasser) regelmäßig an heißen Tagen Wasser geholt.


----------

